# Giant Robots!



## Bullgrit (Oct 30, 2013)

...

Bullgrit


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 31, 2013)

That means this t hread is now about giant robots, right?


----------



## Bullgrit (Oct 31, 2013)

Now define "giant".

And how mechanical does a body need to be to be considered a robot? Does Steve Austin count?

Bullgrit


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 31, 2013)

Austin was a cyborg; part organic and mechanical.  A robot is all mechanical, 100% metal/plastic/artificial with no organic in them.  Any organic, makes it a cyborg, they are consider enhancements.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 31, 2013)

As far as giant goes, as I am only 5' 4", anything near 3 feet taller than I am, I am calling a giant, this is the "ah" factor, you feel it.  So, a robot 7 or more feet tall, is a giant robot to me.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 31, 2013)

Hand of Evil said:


> Austin was a cyborg; part organic and mechanical.  A robot is all mechanical, 100% metal/plastic/artificial with no organic in them.  Any organic, makes it a cyborg, they are consider enhancements.




Being nitpicky - in the world of chemistry, lubricating oils and plastics are "organic".  Anything with carbon in it is organic from a chemist's point of view. Might want to note that it is *living* parts that make it a cyborg, to be clear.

If someone created a machine that had cultured tissue muscles, but no living brain, I'd be hard pressed to call that a cyborg.


----------



## Bullgrit (Oct 31, 2013)

Is Robocop a robot? Human face and hand, yet has "robo" in his name.

How about a mech/jaeger? Full human pilot.

Must a robot be autonomous, or can it have a crew? Internal crew, or remote crew? A bomb-disposal "robot", or flying drone, or a tank?

I bring this up because isn't that image above a mech with a crew inside?

Bullgrit


----------



## jonesy (Oct 31, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> Now define "giant".



The robots in Robot Combat League were pretty big, but I don't recall anyone calling them giants. I'd say anything significantly larger would qualify.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 31, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> Is Robocop a robot? Human face and hand, yet has "robo" in his name.




Nope, he's a cyborg - he still has a living brain behind the face.  The name is merely name.  



> How about a mech/jaeger? Full human pilot.




If a mech/jaeger is a cyborg, then so is anyone driving a car.  Since the combination is not really a single unit, I vote No for it being a cyborg.



> Must a robot be autonomous, or can it have a crew? Internal crew, or remote crew? A bomb-disposal "robot", or flying drone, or a tank?




By most definitions I know, a robot does not need to be autonomous - and especially in the world of wireless communications, the idea of autonomy gets tricky.  We can have one computer controlling seventeen drones hundreds of miles away.  Is any one of the drones "autonomous"?

There is, however, a specific term for a human-controlled remote mechanical device: a "waldo" (named after the story, "Waldo" by Robert Heinlein)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 31, 2013)

Umbran said:


> Being nitpicky - in the world of chemistry, lubricating oils and plastics are "organic".  Anything with carbon in it is organic from a chemist's point of view. Might want to note that it is *living* parts that make it a cyborg, to be clear.
> 
> If someone created a machine that had cultured tissue muscles, but no living brain, I'd be hard pressed to call that a cyborg.




You are right I guess I should have used artificial enhancements merged with organics.  

I guess we can discuss Cybermen (cyborgs) and Cylons (both) in this topic too.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 31, 2013)

Hand of Evil said:


> I guess we can discuss Cybermen (cyborgs) and Cylons (both) in this topic too.




I have to admit, I didn't watch the new BSG through to the end - it was too depressing.  I am not sure how the cylons fit into the picture.  Some of the advanced forms were indistinguishable from humans*, but are still in some real senses "artificial".  These challenge our definitions, and demonstrate there are cases that don't fit neatly into one category or another.

Cybermen are cyborgs, pretty clear and simple.  They still even have to breathe.

Daleks are in that middle space - there's an organism inside that controls a metal shell, but it is unclear to me whether they are dependent upon that shell for their life processes.  They're on that cusp between "person in a tank" and "cyborg".



*How could you not note the differences that lead to a spinal column that glows?  I mean, really?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 31, 2013)

Cyborgs seem to cause the most problems.  Robots, we seem to know. 

Data = robot
Blade Runner = cyborgs (some may disagree)


----------



## jonesy (Oct 31, 2013)

Go go, giant robots!

Mechani-Kong from King Kong Escapes:










Harvester from Terminator Salvation:






Black Ox from Tetsujin 28:






Omega Supreme of Transformers fame:


----------



## sabrinathecat (Nov 1, 2013)

Cybermen and Cylons are not Giant. (Cybermen Actors were only about 6'6-6'8)
Would an AT-AT be a robot of a vehicle?
Several of my next set of Maya projects involve Giant Transforming Mecha Robots (one will have R2-KT and Giant Transforming Mecha)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 1, 2013)

sabrinathecat said:


> Cybermen and Cylons are not Giant. (Cybermen Actors were only about 6'6-6'8))



not giants true (well kind of to me) but not robots. We just have to decide what a giant is, simple twice the normal average is where the line starts.  So, 10 feet or above is giant.  

AT-AT was a vehicle, they have to have pilots, gunners, etc.  Now, in all fairness those could be robots but it would still make it a vehicle.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 2, 2013)

The King Crab I posted was a mech, which means it wasn't operating autonomously, it needed a pilot.

So I am pretty liberal in what this thread is about. Give me something that looks robotic and gigantic in one, I don't care if there's a pilot inside or not.

The Roboter from Robbi, Tobbi und das Fliewatüüt wouldn't quality, strictly speaking: 





But a mech like this I am okay with:


----------



## sabrinathecat (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone remember the old Japanese TV show with the three giant robots that turned into rocket ships? Goldar (the man), Silvar (the woman), Gam (their son), and they were fighting the loogu men (who turned into apple sauce and black rags when they died).


----------



## jonesy (Nov 3, 2013)

sabrinathecat said:


> Anyone remember the old Japanese TV show with the three giant robots that turned into rocket ships? Goldar (the man), Silvar (the woman), Gam (their son), and they were fighting the loogu men (who turned into apple sauce and black rags when they died).



I saw it under the name Space Avenger, but apparently the original name is Ambassador Magma, and the US version was called Space Giants.


----------



## calronmoonflower (Nov 3, 2013)

There's always dai-guard.
[video=youtube;7EHmbrK8KZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EHmbrK8KZI[/video]


----------

